# Cutting Trunk of Split Leaf Philodendron?



## hoosierplugger (May 24, 2004)

We've got several of these behind our swimming pool waterfall. They've really grown too tall and I'd like them shorter.

Can I cut the trunks at the yellow line without killing them?


----------



## hoosierplugger (May 24, 2004)

Since I've got 5-6 of 'em in this area, I think I'm gonna cut the trunk down on one and see if it survives. These things are voracious, so I think it'll be ok, but I'll report back.


----------



## smokinguntoo (Mar 28, 2012)

I did and they popped back up. Used a course limb/bow saw to cut it.

SG2


----------



## hoosierplugger (May 24, 2004)

smokinguntoo said:


> I did and they popped back up. Used a course limb/bow saw to cut it.
> 
> SG2


Awesome!
Thanks!!!


----------

